# [DUP] KDE EXTREM langsam

## KeX

Hallo

Ich habe eine Acer Travelmate 6000LCi Notebook. Da hab ich mir gestern u. heute Gentoo draufgetan.

So beim installieren/kompilieren kann ich nicht klagen, ging echt super schnell. Jetzt hab ich KDE 3.3.0 drauf und im KDE ein Prog öffnen _dauert_ Alleine für die Konsole zum öffnen braucht der 30 Sekunden. Das nervt echt extrem. Opera dauert über eine Minute. Wenn ein Prog dann offen ist, dann läufts wunderbar.

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen ? Bzw. was benötigt Ihr, dass Ihr was sagen könnt ?

chris...

----------

## BlackEye

hmm...

hdparm laufen?

```
hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 64 (on)

 geometry     = 65535/16/63, sectors = 78140160, start = 0
```

kannst Du auch als root verändern in:

```
hdparm -d1 -A1 -m16 -u1 -a64 -c3 /dev/hda
```

ist von meiner Platte in meinem Amilo7400. Dort hab ich auch kde laufen und kann mich nicht beklagen. Klar, dass solche HDs nicht mit deren von normalen Rechnern stand halten, aber ein Geschwindigkeitstest kannst Du mal machen:

```
hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   836 MB in  2.00 seconds = 417.65 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   64 MB in  3.02 seconds =  21.20 MB/sec
```

hth,

Martin

----------

## ralph

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94739

Könnte es das sein?

----------

## KeX

hallo

@ralph: also, in der hosts hab ich nix ausser dem localhost drinnen

@BlackEye:

Hab mit hdparm noch gar nichts gemcht. Aber hier mal meine Ausgaben:

```

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2068 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1033.12 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   60 MB in  3.03 seconds =  19.80 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   2100 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1049.11 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   72 MB in  3.06 seconds =  23.52 MB/sec

bash-2.05b# hdparm /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 geometry     = 7297/255/63, sectors = 117231408, start = 0

bash-2.05b# hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 78140160, start = 0

```

Nicht wegen sda wundern, ist meine root. Auf der hda ist nur /boot drauf

Die hdd Werte sehen doch ganz gut aus od ?

chris...

----------

## BlackEye

Ich bin wohl was Laptops angeht nicht mehr auf dem laufenden. sda ist doch SCSI, oder? Seit wann gibts denn Laptops mit SCSI-Anschluss?

Naja, aber die Werte sind schon okay. Wobei Du sicherlich auf 32-bit gehen könntest beim IO_support. Kannst ja dennoch mal den hdparm-Befehl testen den ich Dir oben geschrieben hab.

Daran 'sollte' es aber dennoch nicht in diesem Maße liegen. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Arbeitsspeicher aus? Und hat Dein Laptop vielleicht verschiedene Einstellungen im Mhz-Bereich? Also läuft er vielleicht im 'Sparmodus' (speedstep)

----------

## KeX

hallo

hab meine / auf einer externen usb festplatte, da ich im laptop nur 40 Gigs habe und darum linux ausgelagert : ) funktioniert wunderbar und auch sehr schnell wie gesehen.

also, hab eine 1,6GHz Pentium M mit 481712 kB RAM (Rest auf 512MB ist shared für Grafik Karte)

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo 
```

 liefert auch 1595.011 MHz, also dürfte mit Speedstep nichts zu tun haben.

Finds echt blöd wenn der so langsam ist, weil wie ich noch kompiliert hab in der Konsole ging alles super schnell : |

chris...

----------

## BlackEye

usb Festplatte? Hm, damit hab ich gar keine Erfahrungen. Ich weiss nicht, ob vielleicht die Zugriffszeiten bei USB-Festplatten langsamer sind als auf internen HDs und vielleicht so die längeren Startzeiten entstehen? Wenn Du ja auch sagst, dass das Kompilieren schnell ging und das Programm als solches schnell läuft... dann scheint mir das nur mit dem Laden zusammen zu hängen...

Aber da hab ich jetzt auch keine Ideen mehr... sorry

----------

## KeX

ich glaub nicht, dass es daher kommt dass die hdd per usb angeschlossen wird. ist usb 2.0 u. da krich ich im win ca. 15MB/sec transfairrate hin. 

Und auch wenn ich da ein prog starte, arbeitet die hdd nicht od. nicht übermässig.

chris...

----------

## amne

 *KeX wrote:*   

> hallo
> 
> @ralph: also, in der hosts hab ich nix ausser dem localhost drinnen
> 
> 

 

Gibts vielleicht noch etwas, das ebenfalls eingetragen werden muss? LAN, WLAN, etc?

Wie bist du denn online?

----------

## KeX

hallo

ich häng in nem grossen Lan drinnen u. von dort in's i-net. hab da gateway und dns eingestellt und hab selber eine fixe IP.

hab jetzt auch gerade noch in die hosts datei meinen rechnername und die fixe IP eingetragen.

kann das an dem liegen ??

chris...

----------

## nillsen

Poste doch einfach mal deine /etc/hosts dann können wir Dir besser helfen.

Der kleine Fehler in der Datei kann schon das ganze System runterziehen.

Kleiner Tip: Domain eingetragen?

----------

## KeX

morgen

Also, nach dem Eintrag gestern funktioniert KDE jetzt eigentlich einwandfrei.

/etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

#10.4.1.2       KeX_mobil.campus        KeX_mobil

172.16.1.112    KeX_mobil.EMIP          KeX_mobil
```

2 Einträge, da das auf meim Laptop ist und ich da immer zw. 2 Netzen hin u. her wechsle.

Das hab ich auch noch drinnen. Muss das drinnen sein, wenn ich kein v6 hab ?

```
# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
```

IPv6 is auch im Kernel nirgends drinnen. Warum steht das dann da in der /etc/hosts ?

chris...

----------

## aslocum

den ipv6 bereich kannst du getrost löschen.

das mit der hosts datei ist eigentlich immer der grund warum diverse wm langsam sind.

es reicht eigentlich bei der localhost zeile noch deinen rechnernamen und deine dnsdomainname einzutragen. so wie bei mir z.b.:

```
127.0.0.1       gentoo.aslocum.de localhost gentoo
```

gentoo heisst mein rechner (/etc/hostname) und aslocum.de ist meine dsndomain (/etc/dsndomainname) am besten noch 

```
rc-update add domainname default
```

 falls noch nicht geschehen.

----------

## KeX

hallo

ok, dadurch hat siche die geschwindigkeit von meim kde extrem erhöt. Jetzt ist er echt super flott : ) So wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Danke für die Hilfe. 

dnsdomain wird beim starten geladen, steht ja so im handbook : )

chris...

----------

## amne

Bevor ich diesen Thread als Duplikat markiere  :Twisted Evil: 

Gibt es irgendeine Information, die man dem Original hinzufügen sollte? Wie sieht deine /etc/hosts jetzt aus und was hat vorher gefehlt?

----------

## KeX

hallo

ja sorry, dass diese Prob schon mal in nem andren Thread behandelt wurde, aber ich hab mir nicht erklären können, dass von dem kommt.

meine /etc/hosts

```
127.0.0.1       localhost KeX_mobil.campus KeX_mobil
```

das ist alles : |

aber das bringt mir extrem viel performance.

chris...

----------

## amne

Ah, ok passt.

Für alles weitere siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=94739

----------

